# Has anyone signed up for the Affordable Care Act?..



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I was just wondering if any of you haved signed up, and do you think it's going to save you money? If so: What plan did you sign up for? How much will you save? How much will it cost (your premium)? What's the deductible per year? What's your out of pocket cost per year? What do you think your cost will be if 7 mil. people don't sign up? Thanx...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

P.S. I went on the site and my smart phone said it's not a trusted site? Does my phone know something I don't?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll be one of the 7 million that don't sign up.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Can't afford his affordable care.
The wife and I will also be part of the millions that won't sign up for it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Careful now AZ. Geoff will send the mods to your house for talking politics.

Lol


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I got some emails about it at work. There was an cost estimation calculator. The estimate was going to be $5-7k a year out of my pocket! I get health insurance from work and don't need the "affordable care" I was just curious of how much it actually cost


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

olsonfia said:


> I got some emails about it at work. There was an cost estimation calculator. The estimate was going to be $5-7k a year out of my pocket! I get health insurance from work and don't need the "affordable care" I was just curious of how much it actually cost


that's what I was getting at. "The Cost" I hope you work for a big company that won't drop your insurance. I've heard the bronze plan has a $2000 deductible and $10.000 out of pocket cost... "how is that's affordable"?..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

No politics here... just quoting the LAW.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I will not be drinking the Kool-Aid (Flavor Aid)..............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A lot of employers are going to plans that are more in line with the ACA. as far as deductibles and out of pocket costs.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

My family will also join the millions not signing up for the not so affordable health care act. If I have to pay 10 grand before it'll pay anything, I'll take my chances.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll find out about my employer health insurance cost next week for the 2014 year......I'm a little concerned, nobody in the HR department is saying much.........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

His post says a $2000 deductible then ACA pays a percentage up until you have paid $10,000 or filed for bankruptcy, food stamps, surrendered your first born. Surrendered your wife as chattel, given a sperm, stool, and urine sample(turned in your underwear) and swore allegiance to the Democratic Party.

That last part is mostly made up! !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

all part of the plan to collapse of the dollar.......................


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

awe.....there I go again, damn politics!


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

My apologies I misread that post, 10,000 out of pocket is still too rich for my blood


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> P.S. I went on the site and my smart phone said it's not a trusted site? Does my phone know something I don't?


they don't call them smart phones for no reason.....lol


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I as well won't be signing up. My wife's job provides for both our insurance needs.
As a side note, you guys should try calling [email protected] you. Option 1 takes you to Obummercare, option 2 is downright hilarious! !

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> His post says a $2000 deductible then ACA pays a percentage up until you have paid $10,000 or filed for bankruptcy, food stamps, surrendered your first born. Surrendered your wife as chattel, given a sperm, stool, and urine sample(turned in your underwear) and swore allegiance to the Democratic Party.
> That last part is mostly made up! !


If they take my wife.... I will sign up! I am bound to save money then


----------

